# open tournaments aug.,sept., oct.



## randamzer (Oct 8, 2006)

any upcoming open tournaments in the next couple of months?


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

HawgFest is a must...


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

what kind of open tournys are u asking for?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

We will have one at Pleasant Hill lake 

Oct 21 st


----------



## randamzer (Oct 8, 2006)

i'm looking for bass tournaments, sorry for not being specific. thanks for the replys


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We are hosting an open at Alum Creek on October 27th if you are interested .


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Norton Bass Circuit "NBC Super Bowl - Open Tournament" @ Portage Lakes September 8 & 9 - $100 first day, $30 second day = BIG PAYOUT! Also Central Basin Bass Club Hospital Charity Tourney at Portage Lakes. I'm not sure of the date or entry fee, but it's usually at the end of October. Call the Rodmakers Shopppe for more info-440-572-0400.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

LaDue Bass Series Summer Open Sept.29 and then the Fall Open Oct.7

N.O.A.A. (open events 100% return the day you fish) Portage Oct.6

checkout www.dobass.com for info -

Nip


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

if anyone needs a non-boater partner foe any of these opens at portage please let me know thanks


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

jeff-bob said:


> Norton Bass Circuit "NBC Super Bowl - Open Tournament" @ Portage Lakes September 8 & 9 - $100 first day, $30 second day = BIG PAYOUT! Also Central Basin Bass Club Hospital Charity Tourney at Portage Lakes. I'm not sure of the date or entry fee, but it's usually at the end of October. Call the Rodmakers Shopppe for more info-440-572-0400.



Norton's website lists the "Super Bowl" as Qualifier #8, not an Open.
Might want to give 'em a call if your thinking of fishing.


----------



## Fsh2win (Apr 30, 2007)

Central Bassin Bass Clubs Open Tournament is in Oct. at Portage. It's to benefit Metrohealth medical centers children unit. We have averaged about 100 boats the last 2 years. Lots of fun and door prizes. Check out our website for more details. http://www.geocities.com/centralbasinbass/


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Cull'in said:


> Norton's website lists the "Super Bowl" as Qualifier #8, not an Open.
> Might want to give 'em a call if your thinking of fishing.


Better call tomake sure, but I know a couple of teams that are registered to only fish this OPEN!?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

jeff-bob said:


> Better call tomake sure, but I know a couple of teams that are registered to only fish this OPEN!?


Well I imagine if there isn't a full field anyone can pay and fish, there would be a membership fee associated with the entry that's all.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I've heard AWESOME things about the centralbasin event on Portage. 

Most everyone rates it top class and well run.

Heck- I might even "donate" to their cause this year At least my entry would benefit the kids and not Culln' 

nip


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about an open coming up out of Ashtabula?


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

How about starting an Open tournament forum on this site? Everyone lists what they know! Im always looking for a last minute Open!!!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was told by a member of Central Basin that the tourny was Oct14 this year.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I just printed out the form for the Central Basin Bass 12th annual benefit tourney and it says Sun. Oct 21 at Portage Lakes  WB


----------



## randamzer (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks for all the replies. keep em coming. i agree that there should be a open tournament forum.


----------



## neagles (Aug 11, 2006)

There will be a open next weekend at delaware lake. 5 star bass club is the sponsor. Any Questions call 740-225-8969


----------



## bassaddict (Sep 3, 2007)

I thought I saw that Kokosing Valley Bass Club is having an open on September 30 at Pleasant Hill. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes it's on the 30th of Sept. I'm sure Knox Marine has sign up forms.

Dave Johnson


----------



## Applied (Apr 13, 2004)

Is the Thursday night opens still going on at Hoover and does anyone know the web address for the past results if they still have it.


----------



## bassnbuzz (Apr 15, 2004)

Applied you would just be wasting your time cause you couldnt catch a fish with 100lbs of tnt!!! looking forward to smoking you at lake logan in a few weeks..


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Ohio Mega Bass Tournament Trail is having an Open 10/20/2007. We will be paying back 71% of your entry fees. Remaining percentage goes to the ombtt touranment trail. We are also putting together our 2008 dates for OMBTT. Check out our website our circuit pays back 100% of the anglers entrys and we feed them at every tournamnet as well. www.ombtt.com


Thanks Jami Norman


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a open bass tourney at Pleasant Hill this Sun. Sept. 16?? WB


----------



## Applied (Apr 13, 2004)

Bassnbuzz, Why wait! I said we need to schedule a little tourney one evening on Logan. I'm ready now.


----------



## bassnbuzz (Apr 15, 2004)

what happened applied??????how was that evening butt whooping you got on lake logan with your (semi pro)??????????


----------

